# Schwinn American / Schwinn Catalina Yard Sale Find



## RustyFox (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Nov 2, 2016)

the red one has the rare front caliper brake,it also has the manual 2 speed,these were factory installed on some year of americans


----------



## RustyFox (Nov 2, 2016)

I gave $100 for both


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 2, 2016)

Great score both nice bikes.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2016)

The Catalina was a one year only bike: 1959. Hardly ever see these.


----------



## spoker (Nov 3, 2016)

if you need them bicycle bones had some of the harder brake pads,there not the same as lightweight pads and they also say schwin on them in raised letters,they made them harder to better stop the middleweight and heavywight bikes


----------



## OptimusJay (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice scores. The Catalina is very nice. I have 2 of them, one for my wife, one for my daughter. Rollfaster is right, one-year-only model.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 3, 2016)

OptimusJay said:


> Nice scores. The Catalina is very nice. I have 2 of them, one for my wife, one for my daughter. Rollfaster is right, one-year-only model.
> 
> View attachment 378439
> 
> ...



I love the striped color matching cable covers caught my eye right away. Very cool detail.


----------



## RustyFox (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweeeet


----------



## RustyFox (Nov 5, 2016)

What does the American and Catalina usually sell for in good condition?


----------



## OptimusJay (Nov 6, 2016)

Your Catalina, as it stands, in my area would maybe sell for $100. Yours is missing the front rack. Hard to make out in your pic, but I think I see the rear fender reflector, which is also a one-year reflector. If it has the thicker reflector housing, as seen in my pics, then it's correct. Yours also looks to have the "egg" shape shifter, which I always liked, and I think was only used for a year or two. If it were mine, I'd disassemble, clean-polish-grease, put new whitewalls on, add the correct front rack, and either keep or try to sell for $225 depending on how the paint and chrome clean up. 

The American, I would do the same to that one and try to sell for maybe $250. That one looks to be a little rougher shape than the Catalina, which would be expected as boys bike normally are.

Jay


----------

